# Buce in a low-tech tank



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a low tech 10gallon tank that I wanna add buce to but everything i read says buce needs CO2 is that right or just hyperbolic requirements?


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Robin Conor Sallade said:


> I have a low tech 10gallon tank that I wanna add buce to but everything i read says buce needs CO2 is that right or just hyperbolic requirements?


I have four varieties of buce in a 4 gallon low-tech tank and they are all doing great. A couple of the varieties took awhile to acclimate to my tank (leaf drop, some melting), but they are all growing well now, and filling out the spaces where I planted them. I'm sure the growth would be faster in a CO2 tank, but I do dose Excel.

I know buce will flower in the tank, but I don't know if that is CO2-dependent, or if they'll do that low-tech as well. Time will tell.


----------



## StevieD (Jun 17, 2017)

I have buce in a 48 gallon no CO2 but it is heavily planted. it was really slow to take off but now I am getting 1 or 2 new leaves on a weekly basis. Oh and I dose with 5 drops of Thrive after every water change. Water changes are 40% - 50% done on a weekly basis. 

I am still on the fence regarding CO2. My plants are doing extremely well without it, no algae and constant growth. 

As per the old adage "if it aint broke don't fix it".


----------



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## nebusoi (Jul 29, 2016)

I also have some buce in a low tech which I occasionally dose with liquid ferts. I'll probably be 100 years old by the time it sprouts a new leaf. I guess it depends on the set up and routine.  I would still love me some hades though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Buce, is like any of the other "low-light plants" in a low-tech, low-light setup they will grow slow, in a high light, high-tech setup they will grow fast.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Another low tech bucer here. Still gets lil flowers (I have hyperion and copi susu, FWIW)


----------



## easternlethal (Feb 13, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> Buce, is like any of the other "low-light plants" in a low-tech, low-light setup they will grow slow, in a high light, high-tech setup they will grow fast.




Don't you get bba on them in high light? I love them in high light but that's always been the problem for me.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

easternlethal said:


> Don't you get bba on them in high light? I love them in high light but that's always been the problem for me.


I only run the lights high for 2-3 hours. The rest of time it's dimmer, co2 and EI Dosing. Seems to be a good balance for me.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have buce in two of my tanks. It does best in my low-light low tech ten gallon. It doesn't flower but I have regular growth- when it starts getting tall and sprouts roots halfway on the stem I trim and replant to multiply.


----------



## Aquatic Athlete (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got 7 Buce tissue cultures and they've got new growth and root development in my tank. All im running is a finnex 24/7 SE on Max from 0800 to 2300 each day. No fertz and no Co2. Its a shrimp only tank. They've been in the tank for only a week or so.


----------



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool makes me feel better about putting buce into my low tech tank. I've been burned before by plants that pretty much need Co2 to exist.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I forgot to mention I don't use C02 or excel, but I do dose ferts. Cheers!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Buce do fine low tech I put a small 4-5 leaf cluster of sintang in a low tech tank about 5 years ago I now have three big plants with around 30 leaves each. So it grows just not crazy fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

Buces are often compared to anubias as they tend to grow in the same way.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Does Buce handle low tech high light well? If it can take the light then I desperately need to replace the anubias up high on the hardscape under the lights 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Buce doesn't do well with algae which you can have issues with under high light in a low tech setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

lbacha said:


> Buce doesn't do well with algae which you can have issues with under high light in a low tech setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The algae isn’t a problem with the photo period I’ve got, I figured out how long to prevent it. Algae was rampant on 24/7 so I’ve got it on a timer, but the anubias is rather high up close to the light. I’ve been shading the hardscape top with an auto feeder.

It’s only high light in that spot where I want the anubias. So will Buce be able to replace the anubias that is right under the light at the highest point? Will it burn like anubias does when anubias gets too much light?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Robin Conor Sallade said:


> Cool makes me feel better about putting buce into my low tech tank. I've been burned before by plants that pretty much need Co2 to exist.


There may be some minor initial melt or leaves falling off (especially with the tiny leaf varieties) but it bounces back. Have you joined Team Buce yet?


----------



## Robin Conor Sallade (Jan 26, 2017)

Not quite yet but soon the tanks just about ready just missing one piece of hardscape where the buce will be.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Buce in my shrimp tank (low light, no CO2) doing great, and has great coloration.


----------



## hivemindhermit (Oct 19, 2017)

shaman. said:


> Buce in my shrimp tank (low light, no CO2) doing great, and has great coloration.


That's beautiful. Which kind is it? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

hivemindhermit said:


> That's beautiful. Which kind is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


'Kedagang Mini' :wink2:


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I grow mine in my anubias tank, and they thrive. Had one clump bloom several times, even multiple blooms simultaneously. No co2, low-medium light high 20 gallon, hardly any ferts, just 3 fish in the tank. 

They're just fancy anubias to me. Treat most buce species them like that, and they do fine. Deliberate neglect works fine for them.


----------

